# Help, the algorithm is spamming crap knives at me...



## Bert2368 (Feb 23, 2021)

4th time the same Chinesium knife showed up in my Facebook feed this morning with different ad copy, different prices each time...

Claims to be "18/10 Japanese electroplated steel"! (Copy writer was spamming for pots & pans previously, maybe?)

Or finest German High Carbon (50Cr15MoV) Stainless Steel*.*

Or less specifically,* "*The blade is composed of the finest Japanese stainless steel to ensure a sharp, quality knife for years to come." Must be Ginsan!











JapaRazor™ Professional Kitchen Knife


NEED THE PERFECT KITCHEN KNIFE? Our craftsmen are forging a limited amount of the original JapaRazor. The blade is forged of the finest German stainless steel to ensure a sharp quality knife for years... You'll have a secure and Premium experience, thanks to the ergonomic oak wooden handle. It's...




www.entertainmentxperts.com













Skarde™️ Viking Forged Knife


🔥BUY 2 FREE SHIPPING🔥 🎯Fast refund>> 100% Money Back Guarantee. 🚚Shipping>> Worldwide Express Shipping Available. 👍Delivery time>> Delivery Worldwide 15-35 days. 🎁99.6% of Reviewers Recommends This Product. Fast Delivery>>Ship From USA A PERFECT BLEND OF MODERN TECHNOLOGY AND CLASSIC CRAFTSMANSH




www.youqac.com













The Viking's Knife™


Product Specifications : Blade Material: 5CR17MOV High Carbon Stainless Steel Handle Material: High Quality Natural Rosewood Origin of the Steel : German Steel Blade Hardness Scale: 55 - 57 HRC Steel hardness: 58-60 HRC Thickness: 4mm Handle: wood Weight: 300g Our Guarantee : We are so...




viking-knife.com













Caveman™ Professional Ultimo Control Precision Knife


A Perfect Blend of Modern Technology and Classic Craftsmanship! Hand-Forged by Professional Blacksmiths From High-Quality Steel, the Perfect Blade for All Your Indoors and Outdoors Cooking Needs! Crafted from High Carbon Stainless Steel: High-range martensite stainless steel, To boost its...




thecavemanstyle.com










lleafshop.com - lleafshop Resources and Information.


lleafshop.com is your first and best source for all of the information you’re looking for. From general topics to more of what you would expect to find here, lleafshop.com has it all. We hope you find what you are searching for!




lleafshop.com










Home







knifemates.com













Skarde™️ Viking Forged Knife


FAQ Does the hole cut actually help improve control? YES! Our best selling premium control knife is scientifically proven to allow for more control as the index finger is actual contact with the blade for a more hand on experience. What materials are sued to make our Viking Knife? Viking-Knife...



www.topkiko.com













Viking Forged Kitchen Knife


Important Notice:Due to the customs control, since March 17th, express delivery no longer transports kitchen knives, so this page no longer accepts orders. Customers who have placed orders before have already shipped out. Thank you very much！ Now we are promoting another handmade product：LOVE...




www.colorfulmood.com













ArtisanLoot


Home of the Stalblad, the sharpest handmade knife.




www.artisanloot.com


----------



## daveb (Feb 23, 2021)

If you buy a few of them, they'll stop showing up.


----------



## esoo (Feb 23, 2021)

daveb said:


> If you buy a few of them, they'll stop showing up.



I don't think that is how it works....


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 23, 2021)

I doomed myself by looking at the first one.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 23, 2021)

Use Adblock?


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 23, 2021)

and duckduckgo as browser, almost the only way to escape from the matrix


----------



## esoo (Feb 23, 2021)

Adblock + NoScript + Incognito mode.


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 23, 2021)

M1k3 said:


> Use Adblock?



yeah I dont know how people live without something like ublock.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 23, 2021)

*Incognito mode* stops Chrome from saving your *browsing* activity to your local history. *Your activity, like your location, might still be visible to: Websites you visit, including the ads and resources used on those sites.*


----------



## esoo (Feb 23, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> *Incognito mode* stops Chrome from saving your *browsing* activity to your local history. *Your activity, like your location, might still be visible to: Websites you visit, including the ads and resources used on those sites.*



Yeah, but the linking revolves around browser IDs kept in cookies, so close and open and you've just dumped all that crap. Add adblock and noscript and you remove even more of the linking.

And part of the trick is to use more than one browser - browse stuff in one browser, but only purchase in another to keep things like amazon from seeing your searches.


----------



## inferno (Feb 23, 2021)

adblock plus and ublock origin is good. and then the usual privacy addons. like privacy badger, ghostery etc etc etc. then maybe an anti browser fingerprinting addon like canvasblocker.


----------



## Qapla' (Feb 23, 2021)

And of course there's the more "extreme" solution of ditching Facebook.


----------



## M1k3 (Feb 23, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> yeah I dont know how people live without something like ublock.


Me too! One of the greatest parts is watching VOD episodes on youtube tv. It skips the ads automatically.


----------



## MarcelNL (Feb 23, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> And of course there's the more "extreme" solution of ditching Facebook.


I never joined to begin with...


----------



## JayGee (Feb 23, 2021)

esoo said:


> Yeah, but the linking revolves around browser IDs kept in cookies, so close and open and you've just dumped all that crap. Add adblock and noscript and you remove even more of the linking.
> 
> And part of the trick is to use more than one browser - browse stuff in one browser, but only purchase in another to keep things like amazon from seeing your searches.



Yeah, but if you're using Chrome, Google can still link all your cookies. They are the biggest player in the ad tech market anyway.


----------



## esoo (Feb 23, 2021)

JayGee said:


> Yeah, but if you're using Chrome, Google can still link all your cookies. They are the biggest player in the ad tech market anyway.



And that's why Chrome is my lowest choice browser


----------



## tcmx3 (Feb 23, 2021)

JayGee said:


> Yeah, but if you're using Chrome, Google can still link all your cookies. They are the biggest player in the ad tech market anyway.



them and FB are the only two real players left.

it cannot be overstated how garbage these two companies are, though Google is just a municipal dump and Facebook is the dystopian scifi _humans had to leave Earth because it was no longer inhabitable _kind of dump


----------



## Qapla' (Feb 24, 2021)

tcmx3 said:


> them and FB are the only two real players left.


Maybe in one area of the adtech space. But they have their tentacles in a LOT of things. 






List of mergers and acquisitions by Meta Platforms - Wikipedia







en.wikipedia.org


----------



## luuogle (Feb 24, 2021)

MarcelNL said:


> and duckduckgo as browser, almost the only way to escape from the matrix



I'd have to agree with this. DuckDuckgo is a great way to avoid trackers, scammers and those crappy Pakistani/ Chinese knives getting posted everywhere.


----------



## DavidPF (Feb 24, 2021)

It isn't possible to have a hosts file on Android without root, but I've been adding the Blokada app (which mimics having a hosts file) to some of the solutions above, and it's saying it's been doing about 200,000 blocked items per month.


----------



## Bert2368 (Feb 24, 2021)

Qapla' said:


> And of course there's the more "extreme" solution of ditching Facebook.



Actually the best solution. I lived most of my life without it.

I wish my friends and family in other states would stop assuming I must use Facebook to stay in touch, rather than bothering to call or email me.


----------

